# Free Slideshow software



## iluvphotography

Does anyone has a suggestion for a FREE slideshow maker?  I like to make a basic slide show with my pictures and add music to it then burn it on a cd.


----------



## Lwing

iluvphotography said:


> Does anyone has a suggestion for a FREE slideshow maker? I like to make a basic slide show with my pictures and add music to it then burn it on a cd.


 
I just finished viewing a slideshow in "photo story" that my wife made for the families of her Kindergarden class.

She raved about how easy it was to make this show, comparing it with the ordeal of making a Power Point set to music as she used to do.

This show included pictures of all of her students through out the school year. She made a copy for all of her students to keep.

It was very moving.

You can find the software here:

Microsoft Photo Story 3 for Windows: make show-n-tell cool again

Lwing


----------



## skywalker

Recently i know a software called photo flash maker may help to do so.
My friend just made a lovely slideshow of me as a birthday gift, there are my photos and my favorite song as background music, and some video!!(touching....T-T). I think this is what you want to do, right?

One of my show is in 
Featured - Web Album Created with Flash Slideshow Software
 guess which is me?


----------



## mtshep73

iluvphotography said:


> Does anyone has a suggestion for a FREE slideshow maker?  I like to make a basic slide show with my pictures and add music to it then burn it on a cd.



I have used several different slideshow programs, including a couple free ones.

I decided to write some slideshow software reviews for my website: Great Family Photo Slideshows.com. I have written three reviews so far.

Here is the link to my Photo Slideshow Software page.  

Photo Slideshow Software that Fits Your Needs

This page has general information about making slideshows with music and has links to the software reviews I have written.

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## JohnHendry

Great tips here and thanks...just what I was looking for.


----------



## Jacob_

Hi.
There are many slideshow software. I use photo slideshow creator, it can easily create a slideshow . This is a good way to enjoy my photos.


----------

